# Whitney Houston is DEAD!



## Copperhead (Feb 11, 2012)

OMG! I know she's had her struggle but I am in shock. I hadn't been hearing about or seeing her so I didn't know if she was doing good or bad but I am totally sad to hear this. R.I.P. Whitney.



 _LOS ANGELES (AP) — Whitney Houston, who ruled as pop music's queen until her majestic voice and regal image were ravaged by drug use, erratic behavior and a tumultuous marriage to singer Bobby Brown, has died. She was 48._
 _Houston's publicist, Kristen Foster, said Saturday that the singer had died, but the cause and the location of her death were unknown._
 _News of Houston's death came on the eve of music's biggest night — the Grammy Awards. It's a showcase where she once reigned, and her death was sure to case a heavy pall on Sunday's ceremony. Houston's longtime mentor Clive Davis was to hold his annual concert and dinner Saturday; it was unclear if it was going to go forward._

http://news.yahoo.com/whitney-houston-superstar-records-films-dies-005927033.html


----------



## EndingStart (Feb 11, 2012)

My friend just told me this! Crazy! She was so young


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm completely and utterly shocked


----------



## rockin (Feb 11, 2012)

She was found dead by her bodyguard in the Beverly Hilton, apparently.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm so so saddened by her death...she was my 2nd favorite musical artist of all time, right behind Michael Jackson. My mom used to sing Whitney Houston's "I WIll Always Love You" to me all the time. She was a true talent, and a musical legend. She will be terribly missed...


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 11, 2012)

When I heard this tonight it felt like I was hearing about a family member!  Her music was such an inspiration to me as a performer/singer.  Singing and dancing around my bedroom with my older sister as little girls to my first cassette tape (Whitney, featuring "I Wanna dance With Somebody") is a priceless memory I cherish to this day.  I cannot believe I have now seen the loss of my most beloved musical and performing Icons... Etta James, Michael Jackson, and now Whitney Houston.  I can barely think to call music "music" anymore.  The loss of talent too soon is crushing.  Rest her soul and prayers for her daughter and loved ones left behind.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 11, 2012)

Seriously, great people are being taken way too soon.

  	How long has it been since Etta James died? Not long at all! And now Whitney!?!?


----------



## Ahoyitslivvy (Feb 11, 2012)

I couldn't even really process it when I heard the news...but she is in a better place now..


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Feb 11, 2012)

Ahoyitslivvy said:


> I couldn't even really process it when I heard the news...but she is in a better place now..



 	I couldn't either...I thought it was a joke at first...


----------



## nunu (Feb 12, 2012)

Rest in peace Whitney.


----------



## rockin (Feb 12, 2012)

I have just read that hotel staff have reported that she was found dead in the bathtub.  It is also reported that no illegal drugs were found in her hotel room, only prescription drugs.


----------



## martiangurll (Feb 12, 2012)

This is very sad.  She was such a gifted singer.


----------

